# tests for smoking during egg share and donation



## coully69 (Jul 6, 2008)

I would also like to donate eggs but dont know if Ive been smoke free for long enough. Does anyone know if they do any tests to check that you are a non-smoker. Particularly with reference to the LWC Darlington. Any help much appreciated.xxxx


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi Coully,
Not sure if this will be much help - but I don't think they test you to see how long ago you stopped smoking.  Im going to be donating eggs and they asked if I smoked, I said no and that was that - they didn't say they were going to do any sort of test to check to see if it was true (they do lots of other tests though!) One thing I've learned from being on FF is all clinics are different and policies and protocols vary from clinic to clinic so do ask around if you get turned down at one.
Ive blown you some bubbles for luck with your tx
x x x


----------

